# What are we classed as.....



## Legless and Hairless (Sep 24, 2008)

Suppose you may think i am mad however...true but here is what is going on in my mind....we have spotters, geeks, nerds, all the names for gamers, train enthusiasts, etc.....what the the blood hell are we classed as....; there must be a name for us girls and guys that collect various reptiles, snakes, insects etc... but what is it? Herpees...hmmm...not... lizard nuts....there must be a name for us....any ideas? :blowup::whistling2:


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Legless and Hairless said:


> Suppose you may think i am mad however...true but here is what is going on in my mind....we have spotters, geeks, nerds, all the names for gamers, train enthusiasts, etc.....what the the blood hell are we classed as....; there must be a name for us girls and guys that collect various reptiles, snakes, insects etc... but what is it? Herpees...hmmm...not... lizard nuts....there must be a name for us....any ideas? :blowup::whistling2:


 twats:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

enthusiasts....


----------



## Steve L (Jun 14, 2008)

Normal people


----------



## Legless and Hairless (Sep 24, 2008)

penfold said:


> twats:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Kinda agree with that one lol!!!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I thought 'herpers' was the chosen term?

Maybe I'm wrong, I'm sure it was about 10yrs ago lol 

That doesn't really cover the invert peeps though...
What could they be...
Inverters?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

iiisecondcreep said:


> I thought 'herpers' was the chosen term?


me 2

altho my girlfriend say im a weird scary reptile geek and thats not a compliment


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i'd say pet owners, although the ones who want one of everything are a bit strange.


----------



## redreps (Jul 10, 2007)

being in this hobby i'm always classed as..... ' SKINT'. :2thumb:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

weirdos


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Idiots with more money than sence?
For example i dont remember the last time i brought a new pair of trainers cus they are so expensive, but wouldnt think twice at buying a reptile for over £500


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Herpetoculturists?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

I find the term "freak" thrown about a lot.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh the missus calls me a gimp,weird,loser,twat and all the rest just coz i spend a few hundred quid a week on reps when she has mulberry bags coming out off her earholes she must be nutter have a look at what they cost.
anyways im suppose to be saving shes decided were buying a flat great,no reps for a few weeks atleat look like im trying:whistling2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> yeh the missus calls me a gimp,weird,loser,twat and all the rest just coz i spend a few hundred quid a week on reps when she has mulberry bags coming out off her earholes she must be nutter have a look at what they cost.
> anyways im suppose to be saving shes decided were buying a flat great,no reps for a few weeks atleat look like im trying:whistling2:


And £295 pairs of jeans :whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

yeh i no luckily she changed her mind and i ended up buying her sum cheaper ones she prefared 245quid,im soo dumb dont no why i bried her would have been cheper with a courier.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Meko said:


> i'd say pet owners, although the ones who want one of everything are *a bit strange*.


that'd be me then :lol2: though i want 2 of everything, does that make me mega strange?


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> yeh i no luckily she changed her mind and i ended up buying her sum cheaper ones she prefared 245quid,im soo dumb dont no why i bried her would have been cheper with a courier.


 
:lol2: see i would have got them delivered for £200 we could have struck a deal


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> that'd be me then :lol2: though i want 2 of everything, does that make me mega strange?


 
damn right :lol2:


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

kids in skool call me bug boy sometimes. But they suck at living; ChAvS mAtE


----------



## daz992 (Aug 14, 2008)

*My Friends call me the next steve irwin ! :lol2:*


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

i think the term 'nut job' is quite appropriate :lol2:


----------



## Prettyjoby (Aug 11, 2008)

I get called a freak.
but then I get called that anyway for just being me -_-


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I just get called lanky :lol2:


----------



## kermit (Jul 2, 2007)

people normally tell me that im a freak, thought it was entomologist.


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Some of my friends wont go anywhere with me if he knows Im going to a reptile shop or to meet someone about reps. They hate reptile people and say they talk s**t so when I need to go to a shop i dont tell them but they stay in the car when im there.
I can see where there coming from as many people who keep reps tend to talk only about themselves and what they know!?! Me included


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> I just get called lanky :lol2:


meh u cant be that tall lol


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

spend_day said:


> meh u cant be that tall lol


im only 6ft but thats tall for a girl :lol2:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Salamanda said:


> im only 6ft but thats tall for a girl :lol2:



ok u look shorter in your avatar photo

i still win at a manly 6'2" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> that'd be me then :lol2: though i want 2 of everything, does that make me mega strange?


No it means your suffering from Noah syndrome. 
Do you also get an urge to build large wooden boats when it rains :lol2:

Natrix


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

All my dead posh, stuck up neighbours call me 'that mad snake lady'
Hence my name.....MSL.....love it.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

spend_day said:


> ok u look shorter in your avatar photo
> 
> i still win at a manly 6'2" :Na_Na_Na_Na:


im sitting down in that picture :whistling2:


----------



## matt1977 (Jul 1, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> I find the term "freak" thrown about a lot.


This is a term that comes my way a lol lol


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Cool, lol


----------

